# Can't see network printer



## novice973 (May 12, 2005)

Hi, hope someone can help. We have a HP Officejet 7310 printer that was hooked to a PC. We just moved to a new office and is trying to make the printer a network printer. I use my home laptop to run the install. I keep running into the problem of not finding the printer on the network. I am able to see the printer and its setup if I type in the [email protected] on a browser. I can ping the [email protected], but the printer won't show when the install try to find the printer on the network. I tried turning off my virus scan and firewall, still no go. Finally, HP tech said to try on a different computer. I went to a different computer and was able to install the printer. Unfortunately, that is the only computer that can see the printer. My laptop can't see it and the PC where the printer use to be hookup to can't see it. Is there something network wise that should be set? How can I get to this printer?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Can you see shared folders on the machine with the printer? You may have a basic networking issue. For your machine, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following two commands:

*nbtstat -n*

*ipconfig /all*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## novice973 (May 12, 2005)

I can see the files and have access to the files on other machines on the network. I am not at work now, so, I will post the data when I get in.

I was hoping to be able to install the printer on the network and don't have to have a dedicated PC on to have things print. But, I guess I can't do that without a print server?


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Install the printer as a local printer? Specifically, add the printer as if it is a local install. Then, instead of using an LPT port, create a standard TCP/IP port and use the IP address of the printer. 

Courtney


----------



## novice973 (May 12, 2005)

I tried adding a TCP/IP port on my laptop and it didn't work.


----------



## novice973 (May 12, 2005)

A little bit more informatin. When I go to the office, I just plug the ethernet cable to my laptop and I can see the shared files on the network and shared printer. I remember when I setup my home network, I have to run a network setup program generated from the first computer on each computer on the network. I never did this with the work network. Can this be the reason the printer does not show when I tried to install the printer using my laptop? (On the install, it asked how the printer was connected to my computer. I indicated through the network. But, the install can never find the printer.) But, when I use the other computer in the office, it was able to find the printer and install it. However, I then have to share the printer in order for the rest of the computers to see it. My whole objective was: 
1. get rid of the usb cable that hook the printer to one computer
2. setup the printer so that it can be accessed by anyone of the network without having the "main" computer turned on.

By hooking the printer using ethernet cable to the router, I got rid of the first problem (router is very near the printer)

I thought by running the printer install on each PC in the office, I can get rid of the need for one PC to be turned on in order for the rest of the PCs to use the printer. I thought then there is no need for a printer server. Does this make sense to anyone? Will this even work?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"Does this make sense to anyone?"

Don't know the answer to that, but can definitely say that it makes no sense to me.

First, you use "other PC" too much for my poor tired ol' brain. In your descriptions it would help if you named your computers (even just PC1, PC2, etc.) and then indicated to which one the printer is directly connected.

I can think of only 4 ways to use one printer.

Choice 1: With a network ready printer (i.e., includes ethernet or wireless capability) or one connected to the network through a print server you can install the printer on each computer and each computer can use the printer independently of any other.

Choice 2: Directly connect the printer to whichever computer wants to print. When another computer wishes to print, move the printer connection over to that computer.

Choice 3: Get a switch (e.g., a USB switch); connect the printer and computers to the switch. Some switches are manually controlled only; others can be controlled (switched) by software. Note that a USB hub (connect multiple USB devices to one computer) is NOT the same as a USB switch (connect multiple computers to one USB device).

Choice 4: Connect the printer to one computer (call it PChost) and share it. On every other computer you 'connect' or 'install' or 'add printer' to "point to" the printer that is actually on PChost. To print PChost must be on and on the network.


----------



## novice973 (May 12, 2005)

OK, let me rewrite my question.

We have a HP Officejet 7310 printer with network capabilities. Originally, it was connected to PC#1 via USB. We have moved to a new office where things are more spread out. So, I want to make 2 changes:
1. get rid of the printer's USB connection to PC#1. 
2. setup the printer so that all computers have access to the printer without having PC#1 turned on

Basically, I want to connect the printer to the router via the ethernet port. (The router does not have printer server capabilities.), connect PC#1, PC#2, and PC#3 to the router via the ethernet ports. Then, have PC#4 connected wirelessly. Basically, I was trying to setup TerryNet's Choice 1.

Since the printer initally was installed with usb connection, I did a semi reset on the printer then connected the ethernet cable to the printer and the router. I first tried to install the printer on PC#2 (my home laptop). Nothing I tried can get PC#2 to see the printer. HP Support suggested that I try on another computer. So, I ran the printer install on PC#3. It was successful. Then, I ran the printer install on PC#1 (the computer that originally was connected to the printer via USB port). I had some problems, but, finally the printer installed. I had not install the printer on PC#4 yet.

So, my questions are:
1. If I run the printer install on every PC, I should be able to use the printer without needing a specific PC turned on, right? or do I still need a print server?
2. Why can't PC#2 (my home laptop) see the printer? When I run the printer install, it asked how the printer is connected, and I specified through the network. But, it can't find the printer. Why? Is it because I never ran the network setup on PC#2 for the office network? All the PCs except PC#2 run on XP Home. PC#2 has XP pro. 

I hope this clarifies my problem.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

1. You are correct; you do not need a print server. I didn't realize earlier that you had a network ready printer. Sorry.

2. I suspect that a 3rd party firewall (internet security) on PC#2 is blocking access, or else maybe there is some necessary service not running. What firewall(s)?


----------



## novice973 (May 12, 2005)

I have Comodo for firewall and NOD32 for virus. I had turned both off as well as the Windows firewall before installing and it still couldn't find the printer.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sometimes 3rd party firewalls still manage some blocking when 'turned off' or 'disabled.' Uninstall or properly configure for the desired access are the only options when that happens.


----------

